# GO RAVENS



## Diablo (Feb 3, 2013)

I live in Baltimore whose rooting for the Ravens? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 3, 2013)

I was about to post a thread asking who people were rooting for. I still might to add a poll. My team has always been the bears so this partially applied to me








However I would much rather the ravens win. OP if you are alright with it I can merge the threads.


----------



## tegus4life (Feb 3, 2013)

Ahhhh I'm from just north of SF so I have to go with the 49ers  But it should be a pretty good game, I'm excited to see how it goes!!!


----------



## Diablo (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm totally fine with merging them haha and that picture is hilarious 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 4, 2013)

Diablo said:


> I'm totally fine with merging them haha and that picture is hilarious
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR



I'm a little late, but I'm from Baltimore too! (county)


----------



## Diablo (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice! Haha I'm in Anne arundel county. Right outside of Baltimore 

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 5, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Nice! Haha I'm in Anne arundel county. Right outside of Baltimore
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR



Ready for snow. and lets go O's now!


----------

